# Apple: Rekordzahlen im Q2 - dank iPhone 6



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple: Rekordzahlen im Q2 - dank iPhone 6*

					Apple hat seine Geschäftszahlen für sein zweites Quartal 2015 bekanntgegeben, das Ende März endete, und dabei erneut Rekorde gebrochen. Grund sind die weiterhin starken Verkäufe von iPhones und Macs, zudem befindet sich der App Store an einer nie zuvor erreichten Spitze. Apple sieht mit der Apple Watch auch dem kommenden Quartal optimistisch entgegen - in dem auch die Ankündigung eines neuen iPhones (6s oder 7) durchaus möglich ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple: Rekordzahlen im Q2 - dank iPhone 6*


----------



## ric84 (28. April 2015)

Ernsthaft? Wer steht denn auf den Dulli Crap?


----------



## Watertouch (28. April 2015)

Die iSheeps lol


----------



## ryzen1 (28. April 2015)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Wer steht denn auf den Dulli Crap?




Was ist das für ne Frage?
Wer steht denn auf Marzipan? Wer isst gern Vanilleeis? Wer mag denn <insert random company>. 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten...anscheinend genug. 
Ja ich weiß, War ja nur geflame von dir


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (28. April 2015)

Irgendwann geht auch das zurück, ewigen Wachstum gibt es nicht. Sobald mal 10% weniger eingenommen werden, heulen alle wieder rum, der Aktienkurs bricht ein und der Vorstand muss wegen Inkompetenz gefeuert werden, obwohl man trotzdem noch mehr als genug Milliarden scheffelt. Wirtschaft 

Sollten uns irgendwann mal Aliens beobachten, ich denke die würden vor lachen nicht mehr raus kommen. Wir wissen schon ziemlich viel und ändern doch so wenig und verhalten uns total wider jeder Vernunft


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2015)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Wer steht denn auf den Dulli Crap?



Genug Leute, sodass man mal von den sinnlosen Beschimpfungen, Beleidigungen und Bezeichnungen, welche sich viel iOS User von überwiegend grüne Männdchen User anhören müssen ,weil diese dieses ach so schrottige, rein als Statussymol nutzende Smartphone von einer Obstfirma kaufen, schön langsam mal sein lassen kann.


----------



## Schauderwelz (28. April 2015)

Nun ich habe auch ein iPhone 6 und muss sagen das ich mit dem Gerät nicht zufrieden bin. Mein 5er vorher  war deutlich Wertiger verarbeitet.
zudem ich ja mit einem austauschgerät leben muss da Apple ja eine lose Frontkamera verbaut hatte bei der erstserie 

ICH werde wohl demnächst zum kleinen Roboter wechseln da die Konkurrenz mittlerweile auch Metall verbaut und meiner Meinung nach noch hochwertiger als Apple verarbeitet! Noch ist das 6er genug Wert um einen Wechsel zu ermöglichen


----------



## crys_ (28. April 2015)

War leider abzusehen...das iPhone 6 ist ein voller Erfolg.


----------



## dynastes (28. April 2015)

Leider?  Apple ist auch nicht schlimmer als andere gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (bedeutet: Sie sind nicht toll, aber auch nicht mehr "das Böse" als Samsung und co.).

Ich bin kein Apple-Kunde, deren Plattform ist mir insgesamt zu proprietär, ich bin kein Fan von iTunes und der restlichen Software. Sie grundsätzlich zu verteufeln ist aber kaum vernünftig. Da müsste man gegen MS und Google ebenso schießen, Vor- und Nachteile haben alle Plattformen.

EDIT: Ich sehe, du hast ein MacBook in der Signatur. Darf ich also davon ausgehen, dass du nur dieses spezielle Produkt ablehnst?


----------



## Atma (28. April 2015)

Den Hype um Apple konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen. Allein wie sich Apple nach außen hin gibt stößt bei mir auf tiefste Ablehnung ... zu großkotzig, zu arrogant zu selbstverliebt und in jeder Hinsicht maßlos überteuert. Ich hatte noch nie ein Apple Produkt und werde auch nie eins haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. April 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Den Hype um Apple konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen. Allein wie sich Apple nach außen hin gibt stößt bei mir auf tiefste Ablehnung ... zu großkotzig, zu arrogant zu selbstverliebt und in jeder Hinsicht maßlos überteuert. Ich hatte noch nie ein Apple Produkt und werde auch nie eins haben.



Ja, dann kannst du folglich auch nicht darüber urteilen und solltest besser die Klappe halten, wenn du es eh nicht verstehst. 

Den FCB hassen auch viele und trotzdem wird er fast in jedem Jahr Meister, spielt in der CL und nimmt am meisten Kohle aller Deutschen Fußballvereine ein


----------



## Rollora (29. April 2015)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Wer steht denn auf den Dulli Crap?


Ich verstehe es auch meist nicht: 
Windows kann mehr (aber bei weniger Komfort)
Android kann mehr (bei weniger Komfort)
Die Preise sind bei Apple höher (wegen dem Komfort), die austauschbare Hardware geringer.
Der Komfort hat halt seinen Preis.
Ich würde mir in der IT nie Apple zulegen, wobei ich anhand meiner Frau (Apple User) durchaus die (für mich wenigen) Vorteile sehe.

Kopfschütteln inklusive.
Umgekehrt ein anderes Beispiel: Ich fahre nur Mercedes. Ausschließlich. Wegen Sicherheit, Verbrauch, anderen Dingen und vorallem Komfort. Ich weiß, es gibt andere Marken, die ähnliches bieten und trotzdem... ich bin schon BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche usw gefahren. Dennoch bleibe ich bei dem was ich kenne. So irgendwie verstehe ich den Kult.

Bezüglich überteuert fällt mir da jetzt mal ein:
Bei Samsung Galaxy vs iPhone war immer absolutes Pro-Samsung Argument: SD Karte, wechselbarer Akku usw usf... und auf Apples Seite: Alu Gehäuse.
Da musste man bislang immer lachen. Bislang...

Der Markt gibt Apple recht. Wenn man SchülerInnen fragt, sind Telefone die 1 Jahr alt sind eh "veraltet", also schnell ein neues kaufen (lassen). Somit braucht man nie mehr Speicher als den verbauten.

Ich hab' ein aufrüstbares Handy (mehr Speicher möglich, besserer Akku möglich, Takt dank Android regulierbar) mit großem Akku (5-7 Tage ohne laden, wenn ich hauptsächlich telefnoiere und ein bisschen Musik höre), aber vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt für die jetzige Generation. Wegwerfgesellschaft ahoi! 1 Jahr und weg damit! Wehe dem, der mit 32 GB nicht auskommt und 128 GB Speicher nachkaufen möchte um wenige Euro! Gleich ein neues Handy muss her. Egal obs mehr kann oder nicht! Die afrikanischen Kinder freut es! Haben sie doch damit wieder Arbeit in ihren Lithium-Minen. Ebenso die Kinder die bei Foxconn arbeiten 


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, dann kannst du folglich auch nicht  darüber urteilen und solltest besser die Klappe halten, wenn du es eh  nicht verstehst.
> 
> Den FCB hassen auch viele und trotzdem wird er fast in jedem Jahr  Meister, spielt in der CL und nimmt am meisten Kohle aller Deutschen  Fußballvereine ein
> 
> ...


Erfolg kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Er wird einem nicht hinterhergeworfen, er muss erarbeitet werden. Nicht nur durch reines Marketing.
Wie gesagt: benutze privat Apple nicht, aber benutze es immer mal wieder über die Frau und andere "Institutionen". 
Ich erkenne durchaus die Vorteile des geschlossenen Systems. 

Apple wird vorrangig deshalb gehasst, weil es früher mal eine "Hipster" Marke war und jetzt Mainstream ist.

Heißt, früher haben es die Leute gekauft um "anders" zu sein, jetzt ist "anders" sein, nix besonderes mehr, es ist die Norm.
Auch deshalb blöd, weil sich die Hipster ja gerne als Weltverbesserer sehen und dann rausgekommen ist, dass Apple in der Umweltverschmutzung und Kinderarbeit top ist... im Negativen Sinne.

Dass es ein Fairphone gibt, interessiert kaum jemanden. Man hat halt auch nicht die Marketingmilliarden.

Auch hat man keine Gottgleiche Figur wie Steve Jobs, auch wenn die Apple-Anhänger nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass Jobs kein einziges Design gestaltet hat, sondern eben der Lead-Designer von Apple...
All diese Dinge, die Glorifizierung eines rein kapitalistisch aufgebauten Unternehmens, das nervt halt viele. Apple ist ein geldgieriges Unternehmen. JA. GIERIG wie SAU.

Aber genau genommen gar nicht anders als andere. Samsung macht es nicht anders. Sony, HTC, Hawei usw wie sie alle heißen: wären sie in Apples Situation - sie würden es genau so machen. Dasselbe gilt für AMD, Intel, Nvidia. Alle wollen sie nur unser Geld. Diese...Pimnnel!


----------



## crys_ (29. April 2015)

dynastes schrieb:


> Leider?  Apple ist auch nicht schlimmer als andere gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (bedeutet: Sie sind nicht toll, aber auch nicht mehr "das Böse" als Samsung und co.).
> 
> Ich bin kein Apple-Kunde, deren Plattform ist mir insgesamt zu proprietär, ich bin kein Fan von iTunes und der restlichen Software. Sie grundsätzlich zu verteufeln ist aber kaum vernünftig. Da müsste man gegen MS und Google ebenso schießen, Vor- und Nachteile haben alle Plattformen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe, du hast ein MacBook in der Signatur. Darf ich also davon ausgehen, dass du nur dieses spezielle Produkt ablehnst?


Ich lehne nicht die Produkte ab, die sind nicht alle toll, haben aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Warum leider ist ganz einfach. Ich bin der Meinung das Apple immer mehr Kontrolle über den Markt und Kunden gewinnt. Das sieht man an solchen Sachen wie die Apple Sim. Apple hat inzwischen die Macht sowas durchzusetzen, kein Provider kann denen an den Karren fahren weil sie das iPhone verkaufen müssen.

Abgesehen davon tuen mir die Leute leid die für 1000€ ein Stück Hardware kaufen das keine 300€ wert ist, aber da ist Apple nicht allein. Meine hoch präzise Ubahn Marktanalyse zeigt übrigens das hier in Shanghai jeder dritte oder vierte ein iPhone 6 oder 6 Plus hat.


----------



## Amon (29. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, dann kannst du folglich auch nicht darüber urteilen und solltest besser die Klappe halten, wenn du es eh nicht verstehst.
> 
> Den FCB hassen auch viele und trotzdem wird er fast in jedem Jahr Meister, spielt in der CL und nimmt am meisten Kohle aller Deutschen Fußballvereine ein


DFB Pokal Sieger werden sie dieses Jahr aber nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ich lehne nicht die Produkte ab, die sind nicht alle toll, haben aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Warum leider ist ganz einfach. Ich bin der Meinung das Apple immer mehr Kontrolle über den Markt und Kunden gewinnt.



Hm. Das ist aber kein Argument, das nur auf Apple zutrifft. Google ist im Prinzip Monopolist bei den Suchmaschinen und gleichzeitig mit großem Abstand Marktführer bei mobilen Betriebssystemen. Diese Marktmacht ist erschreckend, aber irgendwie regt sich nie einer darüber auf. Google wird im Gegenteil eher gerne gelobt für das tolle, offene Betriebssystem Android und die vielen kostenlose Dienste. Dass das aber - übertrieben gesagt - ein Pakt mit dem Teufel ist, wird gerne ausgeblendet und lieber über Apple hergezogen (nicht auf dich bezogen).
Und über die Marktmacht von Microsoft brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Die sind seit vielen Jahren, was die Marktanteile angeht, Monopolist bei Desktop-Betriebsystemen. Eine ungeheure Marktmacht.
Nicht zu vergessen: Samsung. Der Samsung Konzern ist ein Moloch. Es gibt kaum noch  Bereiche in der Elektronik, in denen Samsung keine tragende Rolle spielt. TV Geräte, Smartphones, Speicherchips, SSDs, Chipfertigung...Überall ist Samsung vorne mit dabei oder gar Marktführer. Eine unglaubliche Marktmacht - und niemanden interessiert es!


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ich lehne nicht die Produkte ab, die sind nicht alle toll, haben aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Warum leider ist ganz einfach. Ich bin der Meinung das Apple immer mehr Kontrolle über den Markt und Kunden gewinnt. Das sieht man an solchen Sachen wie die Apple Sim. Apple hat inzwischen die Macht sowas durchzusetzen, kein Provider kann denen an den Karren fahren weil sie das iPhone verkaufen müssen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon tuen mir die Leute leid die für 1000€ ein Stück Hardware kaufen das keine 300€ wert ist, aber da ist Apple nicht allein. Meine hoch präzise Ubahn Marktanalyse zeigt übrigens das hier in Shanghai jeder dritte oder vierte ein iPhone 6 oder 6 Plus hat.



Und was ist daran so schlimm?
1000€? Kostet nicht mal mehr das 6 Plus mit 128 GB
keine 300€ wert? Alleine die Herstellungskosten betragen knapp 300€
Und nicht zu vergessen den hohen Wiederverkaufspreis. Unterm Strich ist so ein iPhone gar nicht mal so teuer wenn mans nach 2 Jahren für über 300€ verkaufen kann.


----------



## crys_ (29. April 2015)

Das Apple nicht allein ist weiß ich, aber bei Apple wird es immer schlimmer. Als aktuelles Beispiel die Apple Watch bei der man mehrere hundert Euro Aufpreis für Edelstahl anstatt Alu zahlt was in keinster weise den Materialwert wieder spiegelt. Und ich bin auch kein Apple Hater, ich hatte in meinem Leben schon zwei iPhones, ein iPad, vier oder fünf Macs und genug iPods.

Es hilft aber nichts das Apple sich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr erlaubt. Ich habe aber kein Interesse das jetzt mit euch auszudiskutieren


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> DFB Pokal Sieger werden sie dieses Jahr aber nicht.



Nö und die Art wie sie verloren haben


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2015)

Iphone kommt für mich nicht in Frage, als Student viel zu teuer für das was einem geboten wird. 

Meinen Ipod Nano 5G möchte ich aber nicht missen. Hab ihn mittlerweile schon 5,5 Jahre, funktioniert immer noch tadellos, auch wenn der Akku langsam schwächer wird. 
Itunes sagt mir zwar nicht so zu, hab mich aber damit abgefunden. Fürs Smartphone wärs mir aber zu umständlich.


----------



## Atma (29. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, dann kannst du folglich auch nicht darüber urteilen und solltest besser die Klappe halten, wenn du es eh nicht verstehst.
> 
> Den FCB hassen auch viele und trotzdem wird er fast in jedem Jahr Meister, spielt in der CL und nimmt am meisten Kohle aller Deutschen Fußballvereine ein


Oh, da fühlt sich ein Apple Sektenmitglied wohl auf den Schlips getreten 

Und mit Fußball brauchst du bei mir nicht kommen, das ist so spannend wie einer Blume beim Wachsen zuzusehen.


----------



## Matriach (3. Mai 2015)

Apple hat schon eine Daseinsberechtigung. Sich aufregen weil die iphone's teuer sind halte ich für wenig sinnvoll.
Es ist auch immer ein wenig Geschmackssache welches Handy man sich kaufen möchte, man hat ja Gott sei Dank die Qual der Wahl.
Und weil das so ist, ist Apple vollkommen ok, ansonsten kauft man sich halt eben ein Samsung oder ein HTC, Sony oder sonst etwas.
Wenn man sich wirklich Aufregen will dann schon eher zur aktuellen PC und Hardware Problematik.
Intel vs AMD oder NVIDIA vs AMD, mehr gibt es da nämlich leider nicht zu berichten und das ist viel besorgniserregender als Apple mit seinem iphone was nur eine Marke unter vielen Handyherstellern ist.
Ich würde mir viel mehr CPU & GPU Hersteller wünschen, das wäre mal etwas neues und was spannendes.
Aber Apple, Samsung, HTC, Sony, Nokia, LG Electronics, Honor, Huawei, BlackBerry, Motorola und wie sich nicht alle heißen sind doch wirklich eine Menge Hersteller mit genug Auswahl.
Also, gründet CPU/GPU Firmen, ist wesentlich sinnvoller .... muahaha ...  

Grüße


----------



## Watertouch (3. Mai 2015)

Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Apple aber es steht außer Frage das sehr viele vor allem junge Menschen solche Geräte als Statussymbol benutzen und sich völlig aufplustern. Das finde ich einfach erbärmlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Mai 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Apple aber es steht außer Frage das sehr viele vor allem junge Menschen solche Geräte als Statussymbol benutzen und sich völlig aufplustern. Das finde ich einfach erbärmlich.



Junge Menschen haben sich schon immer mit irgendetwas aufgeplustert. Zum Beispiel in den Neunzigern, als die teueren Nokia Handys gerne am Gürtel getragen wurden, damit sie jeder sieht und jedem auffällt, dass sie ein Handy haben. 
So sind junge Menschen nunmal.


----------



## S754 (4. Mai 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Junge Menschen haben sich schon immer mit irgendetwas aufgeplustert. Zum Beispiel in den Neunzigern, als die teueren Nokia Handys gerne am Gürtel getragen wurden, damit sie jeder sieht und jedem auffällt, dass sie ein Handy haben.


Ach, das ist out? Upps 
Ich trage gerne mein Handy am Gürtel.


----------



## Metalic (4. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube Apple braucht sich die nächsten Jahre nicht wirklich Gedanken um finanzielle Probleme machen. Genauso wie Samsung und Co.
Ist doch auch in Ordnung wenn die Firmen ihr Geld kassieren. Ich habe auch absolut nichts gegen Apple, auch wenn ich schon immer Android genutzt habe. Die Geräte von Apple finde ich gut, ich persönlich sehe es aber nicht ein, so viel Geld für ein Telefon!!!! zu bezahlen. Das hat aber nichts mit Apple an sich zu tun. Samsung kaufe ich auch nicht, von daher soll jeder das mit seinem Geld machen was er möchte.

Ich steck es lieber in Autos und Motorräder, aber da schütteln dann bestimmt auch einige den Kopf. Aber das ist mir völlig wurst, und das sollte auch jemandem egal sein, der 800€ für sein iPhone ausgibt. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ach, das ist out? Upps
> Ich trage gerne mein Handy am Gürtel.



Wenn es einen praktischen Nutzen hat



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich steck es lieber in Autos und Motorräder, aber da schütteln dann bestimmt auch einige den Kopf. Aber das ist mir völlig wurst, und das sollte auch jemandem egal sein, der 800€ für sein iPhone ausgibt. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.



Ganz genau. Und deswegen finde ich es immer so unverständlich, wenn Leute darüber herziehen, was andere Leute mit ihrem Geld machen.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Apple aber es steht außer Frage das sehr viele vor allem junge Menschen solche Geräte als Statussymbol benutzen und sich völlig aufplustern. Das finde ich einfach erbärmlich.



Ob das nun ein Handy, Kleidung, ein Auto oder sonstwas ist, ist doch völlig irrelevant. 
Statussymbole hat es immer gegeben und wird es immer geben. Sich darüber aufzuregen ist eigentlich sinnlos, nicht das ich sowas gut heiße, aber es ist eben verschwendete Energie. ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Mai 2015)

Ein Eiföhn oder ein anders Apple Produkt wird es bei mir auf Lebenszeit nicht geben. Jedem dass seine


----------

